

 Layoffs on the rise across Corporate America - verra
http://www.usatoday.com/money/economy/story/2012-06-02/job-cuts-video/55332380/1

======
tosseraccount
Leading Economic Indicators "declined slightly" : <http://www.conference-
board.org/data/bcicountry.cfm?cid=1>

Sharp drop for Obama on Intrade:
[https://data.intrade.com/graphing/jsp/closingPricesForm.jsp?...](https://data.intrade.com/graphing/jsp/closingPricesForm.jsp?contractId=743474&tradeURL=https://www.intrade.com)

Earnings forecast drops and Stock Market goes negative for the year :
[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/analysis-economic-pain-
takes-t...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/analysis-economic-pain-takes-
toll-120239578.html)

------
moistgorilla
This is only going to get worse and worse with the rise of automation. I think
we are going to have to figure out a new system because pure capitalism isn't
going to cut it. Technologies like the google self driving car are going to
displace so many jobs that I am actually worrying about what people will do.

Think about it. The self driving car will make taxis, truck drivers, delivery
vehicles, tractor drivers, garbage collectors, and traffic police ALL lose
jobs.

Some grocery stores already have automated check out. Soon they will have
automated shelve stocking too.

I think this is a good thing but I'm worried society will react to it in the
wrong way. Such as rejecting technology in favor of using outdated work.

~~~
eurleif
>I think this is a good thing but I'm worried society will react to it in the
wrong way. Such as rejecting technology in favor of using outdated work.

If we banned automation, we would be absurdly outcompeted by whichever
societies didn't, and eventually we would have to rethink things. (Or, though
I doubt this scenario, we wouldn't be outcompeted, which would prove that
automation isn't so great. Either way, not really an outcome to worry about.)

~~~
verra
Society that doesn't ban automation will soon collapse under overwhelming
technological unemployment.

Note: I am not advocating the banning of automation.

~~~
gte910h
Or will have to have a better dole.

